# Nitrate filter / reductor?



## mihaelb (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi, All

I didn't know these Nitrate reductors existed....do they work? My nitrates in a 16gal freshwater setup go up to 20 (and stay there) a day after any-sized water changed (with gravel vacuuming)...maybe this is the solution?

eg:
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/StoreCat...400?&query=nitrate+filter&queryType=0&offset=

thanks


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

This sounds like a denitrification system, which is often used in reef aquariums. I've never actually seen it employed in a freshwater tank before (especially not in a small piece of equipment such as the one you've linked).

What's your nitrates out of the tap?


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I have never used the Nitrate reductor before but your main question seems to be about the high nitrates. Nitrates are either coming from the tap water or the fish bioload.
1) Have you tested the nitrates in your tap water? 
2) What type of fish and how many do you have in the 16gal?
3) Do you have healthy growing aquatic plants in the aquarium?


----------



## mihaelb (Feb 11, 2009)

Tap nitrates are 5

inhabitants: 
2 dwarf gouramis
3 platies
6 panda cories
6 otos
2 guppies

several different plants in it.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I've tried them and never saw a difference. Best way to remove/control nitrates is not to overfeed, through water changes and rooted plants. Unfortunately.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

High nitrates are coming from the fish's wastes. To me, it seems that you have too many fish in the 16 gal. 
I may be wrong as I like to err on the side of low numbers of fish in my aquariums. I have one aquarium that is a 38 gal with 9 swordtails, loaded with plants, plus many cherry shrimp and it seems about right to me. If you feed your plants then you are adding more nitrates that way as well.
I hope this helps


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

There's also a nitrate removing media from Fluval (its in round black boxes), made only for freshwater tanks. I'm using it with good results in my african cichlid tank.


----------



## mihaelb (Feb 11, 2009)

ozi said:


> There's also a nitrate removing media from Fluval (its in round black boxes), made only for freshwater tanks. I'm using it with good results in my african cichlid tank.


I'm assuming you mean this one: http://www.hagen.com/canada/english/aquatic/product.cfm?CAT=1&SUBCAT=114&PROD_ID=01015020010101

what do they mean by 'resin can be recharged several times'?

Also, since I have a marineland filter, the description for placement doesn't apply to me. Where would you place it in your filtration system/tank?


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

Yup, that's the one. Apparently you can recharge it by submerging it in a water & salt solution for 24 hours. But I have not tried it yet, since mine is only about 2 month old.
I have mine placed in a marineland filter too, but its the hang on the back bio-wheel type. Just put it in the bag and threw it in, after the polishing pad.


----------

